# Did very well if you like tight lines...



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Last weekend my family and I (the guide) spent about 15 hours on the beach surf fishing... We were just south of the Sebastion inlet. The fish were very thick. Must have caught over 100 fish all day saturday. I had four rods and did not get them all in till early afternoon because fish were always hitting. Something out there kept taking my rigs with one bite. The Rod would bend then stand right up with just mono blowing in the wind. Lost around 4 rigs to some sharp tooth fish and caught Lady fish...








My daughter could not reel in the blue but did walk up the beach with the rod till the blue was beached. The thing still had fight left as we took this pic. She did not want to hold the fish anymore unless it "sat on the sand longer..."








My wife caught my famlies first Red fish (3o inches). And yes if you look long enough you will see a fish in this picture.








Started catching everything on Cut Mullet then ran out of the bait and went to Cut Blue and Lady fish. All worked very well. Kozlow still no landed shark. I had chunks of lady fish and blues and no shark. 
Spinners and Tarpon were jumping and rolling just out of casting range. It was great weekend of fishing. I hope the wind we are going to get does not spoil the fishing next week...
Thanks to Riomar for help in posting these pics...


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Very nice. Looks like your kids had alot of fun. I'll have to get back down and fish with you guys soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2005)

*Great pics*

Love the pictures of the kids, your daughter looks like she's going to attack with that blue. I am a little curious though when you are going to put more pics up of the wife? How about some action shots of her casting?  

Really though, that's awesome that it's a family thing for you all and that they look like they are enjoying it.

Rob

I believe my girlfriend is supportive and even goes fishing with me, but she doesn't look anything like that in a 2-piece.


----------



## nicmic (Jul 19, 2005)

*great pictures*

looks like a great family outting. 15 hours!  

what were using for bait for all them fish and all that time?


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*bait and time*

My son and I started at 7:30 with frozen mullet. and by 10:30 switched to cut up blues and lady fish. Used blues and lady fish rest of day. left at 5:30 with smiles on our faces... Sunday we got there at 10:30 cut mullet and when caught more blues and lady fish... Blues seem to hit lady fish and lady fish hit cut blue. Weeds chased us out by 4:00. Too much weeds. With in one minute so much weeds on our lines they could and some did break with the waves. It was like the weeds attacked our mono lines. Power pro is on its way once funds come back up... Oh yeah only about 10% of fish caught were Cats... Best I have ever had.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Vic... if you haven't figured it out yet, the reason for your cut mono were the Bluefish. If your gonna use cut mullet for bait when Blues are around eating, expect to get cut off repeatedly. One way to avoid it is to use some light wire -almost like you were fishing for Spanish Macks. If you noticed the Blue's teeth are VERY SHARP and can be very dangerous. Use pliers removing the hooks  

And a friendly FYI... it's actually illegal to use "chunks of Bluefish". As told by the FWC officer, it's not legal to use Blues as cut bait because they are considered a gamefish. You can use them as bait as long as their body is left in tact. I know, I know... it's a shame because chunked Blue is some of the best bait you can use for big reds!

NICE pics!


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*Blue fish??*

Did I say Blue fish?? I just used Lady fish...
How do you rig a steel leader line up? I bought this steel leader set up that looked like a pompano rig but was built with steel leader. It had Clasps at the end and we just put our hooks on with them. It worked and had many fish.. I was wondering what else we could use that might me more stealth... Those were bulky...


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I just tie my own rigs for the toothier critters using #50 or #60 mono when I start getting cut off by blues. I don't like the bulky steel rigs that they sell to the tourons, usually heavy mono does the trick.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*heavy mono*

I tied some with 60lb. and still was cut with in a second. That is why I got the steel leaders... I think some small sharks or something was doing it. When a caught a blue small nicks in 60lb. but some strikes felt like they were cut on contact.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Look in the store, they have "Bluefish rigs". If you don't want the tourist version, you can make your own, but that will give you an idea.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

P.S. A Bluefish rig is really nothing more than a traditional fishfinder rig, only difference is that instead of mono, it uses steel wire, or a combination of nylon coated steel for the line, and the hook is an extra long shanked J hook.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*j hooks*

Which do you like better J hooks or circle for surf?


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*you not allowed to use cut bluefish down there?*

That's a shame man. Favorite chunk for just about anything up here.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

I actually prefer Kahle hooks, then J-hooks, and then Circles


----------



## DLTalr (Aug 16, 2005)

VIC You need to check the pic you posted. I think it was the wrong one. I have studied it for a good while and STILL can't seem to see a red...  


Looks like you guys had a great day!

Zach, thanks for letting us know about the blues for bait. I use them all the time. I wonder what they would say if they caught you with a bag of rib sections. I will keep them when I fillet blues and use them for bait also. Waste not want not. So, do they also consider lady fish a gamefish?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I don't lose many blues or Spanish when I use circle hooks. Since the hook is lodged in the corner of their mouth, it keeps the line away from the teeth, usually. I've also taken to using flourocarbon as well. It's expensive, but well worth it.

However, if you're specifically targetting blues, go with the wire. I think they'd still take your bait if you had it out there on aircraft cable.  

Ladyfish isn't considered to be a gamefish, and a big live ladyfish is deadly for sharks and king macks. Fresh chunks work great too for the toothy critters.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

try malin wire for blue rig if the others were to bulky. you can twist it directly to the hook and to a swivel at the top. its thin and not bulky at all. mosy importantly ti will take a darn big blue to bite through it. the 40lb test or 80lb.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Geat pics.....*

Nice fish.......


----------



## KillerWhale (Feb 27, 2005)

Oh Snap!!!!! yo them joes look they was off the hizzy fo shizzy,,,cookin that redup in some hot fat back has got to be slappin em dead yo,,,looks like them fish was runnin cold upside down the head cuzz,,,keep slappin em down yo,,,R.


----------



## riomar (May 15, 2005)

Yeah !!! What he said !!  
Any how.. we need to get together as soon as things calm down....


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I might go down there on Friday since I have to work all weekend. If any of you decide to go, PM me.


----------

